# Sr. Year Coming Up...tips?



## wwe9112 (May 31, 2009)

OK, so my SR. year is approaching. As far as I know I will pass every single class from this past year. GPA: 2.0 C.

I have a few questions. I have the option to just take an English and history class and all fun classes, or take another math and science make the year harder, but be able to go to a 4 year college. What should I do? I'm completely lost. My school counselor said she isn't sure either which didn't help. Any tips?

I have down for now
English 12
Civics
Statistics and Probability which I could opt out of for another elective
French 2
Networking Essentials
A+ Applications
A+ Essentials
Video Photography which I was thinking of changing for my other science and taking life science


any input?


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Depends. What do you want to do when you grow up?


----------



## wwe9112 (May 31, 2009)

I'm not exactly sure. I'm horrible with math. It's the end of my JR. Year and I'm finally getting what we have been learning for nearly 9 months now. Science I am even worse. I kinda wanted something in Computer Information Science or whatever it's called. I'm just kinda worried I wont make good money with just a 2 year degree so I wanted a Bachlor degree, but the math is really hard from what I have heard. I'm good up to Algebra 1 and hits and miss Algebra 2.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

wwe9112 said:


> I'm not exactly sure. I'm horrible with math. It's the end of my JR. Year and I'm finally getting what we have been learning for nearly 9 months now. Science I am even worse. I kinda wanted something in Computer Information Science or whatever it's called. I'm just kinda worried I wont make good money with just a 2 year degree so I wanted a Bachlor degree, but the math is really hard from what I have heard. I'm good up to Algebra 1 and hits and miss Algebra 2.


What you're good in in your classes doesn't matter. What do you enjoy DOING?  Not what classes do you like... not what do you think you'll make the most money at... what do you think you'll enjoy doing for work, day in and day out, to earn a living?

EDIT: Nor am I asking what degree you want to pursue. Do you want to program? Be an IT administrator? Do Web design? Electronic engineering?


----------



## wwe9112 (May 31, 2009)

I enjoy doing websites but my level right now is only using wordpress and pre-built templates. I, on the side when someone needs it - repair computers. I enjoy removing spyware (I generally have to look up certain viruses that it has and such). So I think I'd enjoy actually repairing them; and setting them up, running servers and websites - with wordpress or Joomla of course lol. 

Is that what you were asking? 

The two colleges I am looking at - if it's anything to you is West Virginia Northern Community College. Also, West Liberty University. Both are extremely close Community College is 10 minutes from me the University is 35 or so .


----------



## DrSheldonCooper (Mar 16, 2012)

Here's what I would suggest:
Web Design
Computer Engineering
I/T Administrative
Securities
And you can never go wrong with Computer Science (I know, I have a PhD in CS)
It's your choice but that's what I would say fits your personalities


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Yep, that's what I was looking for. Sounds like you'd enjoy being an IT administrator, though you are by no means limited to that field. 

Now, I'm about to throw a lot of information at you, some of which is likely to be contrary to what you've been told in the past. Here's the first bit that might warp your mind: you don't have to go to college if you want to be an IT administrator.

I'll wait for everyone to finish gasping in surprise and to pick their collective jaws off the ground. 

To clarify, I believe that getting a degree is absolutely worthwhile. It will open up opportunities _later in your career_ that would otherwise be unavailable to you. But take special note of the words I italicized... because a degree isn't necessary early in your career.

So what makes me think that? Consider a company who needs an entry-level tech. They need someone to do basic desktop administration. They don't need some guy with a 2-year or 4-year degree who is expecting a larger salary because he's trying to pay off tens (or hundreds!) of thousands of dollars of school debt! They just need some dude who is willing to work for entry-level tech wages.

So won't a degree magically boost you up the IT career ladder so you aren't stuck in those entry-level tech jobs? No, not really. A degree simply means you were able to complete a series of courses; it doesn't mean you can actually DO a job. Real-world troubleshooting is vastly different from studying theory and doing pre-configured lab exercises.

Here's the main kicker, though: someone with four years of real-world IT experience will almost always be hired over someone with a four-year degree and no experience. An employer knows that someone who has done the job for four years can actually DO the job. Sadly, there are plenty of college graduates who can't. And worse, most automatically expect more money and a better job. You wouldn't believe the number of college graduates I've encountered who believe that an entry-level tech job is "beneath them".

Does this mean that I think you should NOT pursue a degree? On the contrary, I think you should. However, while you pursue a degree, I would recommend that you get an entry-level IT job as soon as you can. A part-time or full-time job somewhere like Best Buy/Geek Squad will absolutely get you some good real-world experience. I got my BS in Professional Chemistry while working full time, so I know that if you set your mind to it, you can do it. But if not, at least work part-time. Get your entry-level "dues" out of the way so when you graduate, you'll have experience AND a degree (and perhaps some entry-level certifications under your belt as well). That will truly make you look attractive to employers.

The IT career ladder typically starts out at entry-level, doing help desk and basic desktop support. From there, I would recommend getting a desktop support job where you can do some light server administration, eventually working your way to a full-fledged server admin position. Once you've got experience doing that, try to get into a server admin job where you can help out with light network administration, eventually getting your own network admin role. See how it works? One step at a time. Like I mentioned before, many college graduates mistakenly believe they're going to get a job doing network administration and/or security right out of the gate. Unless they've got an uncle in IT who is willing to take a chance on them, it rarely works out like that. Companies aren't going to entrust the administration and security of their network to someone with no experience. Would you?

So. Here's my advice.

- Focus on graduating. Get that GPA up! This isn't a game in which you try to barely meet the minimum requirements. The point isn't to just pass; the point is to excel. "Just passing" in the real world gets other people promoted ahead of you. Sure, you don't HAVE to list your GPA on a resume, but a 2.0 would indicate to me that you either lack the motivation to try harder or you're simply not able to do the work.
- If you're weak in math, you probably weren't given good grounding in the fundamentals. It would take time for you to go back and refresh those topics from the beginning (learning online if you must)... but if you did, I guarantee that it will make things clearer for you going forward. Everything you're learning builds on what you've learned before. If you don't get the basics down, you're going to be left behind on the harder stuff. After all, you can't put a roof on a house until you've built the foundation and placed the walls. Works the same way in IT: if you don't learn the basics well, you're not gonna understand the harder stuff.
- Take whatever classes will enable you to proceed farther in life. If you don't, and you do decide to attend college down the line, you'll be forced to take remedial classes just to get to square one (even at a 2-year college).
- Knock out the A+ certification. All you need is a good book (I recommend Mike Meyers A+ All-in-One Exam Guide). It'd be even better if you had a lab guide (I recommend James Pyles PC Technician Street Smarts), one or two spare PCs, and a high-quality practice exam (not cheat sheet) from a trusted provider so you'll know when you're ready.

This is a lot of info to be thrown at you all at once, so I'll stop here. Chew on it in small bites. And if you have any questions, be sure to ask.


----------



## wwe9112 (May 31, 2009)

DrSheldonCooper said:


> Here's what I would suggest:
> Web Design
> Computer Engineering
> I/T Administrative
> ...


I thanks you greatly for your help. That's amazing you have been able to get a PhD. is "http://www.wvncc.edu/programs-of-study/computer-information-technology-a.a.s./475" that the I/T one you are talking about? IDK if I'm aloud to post links, but it's relivent. That is the comunity college. Here is the local University Program of studies. What would I go to on it? There's a BIT, and an IT one: Programs of Study

Thanks for everything. 



BosonMichael said:


> Yep, that's what I was looking for. Sounds like you'd enjoy being an IT administrator, though you are by no means limited to that field.
> 
> Now, I'm about to throw a lot of information at you, some of which is likely to be contrary to what you've been told in the past. Here's the first bit that might warp your mind: you don't have to go to college if you want to be an IT administrator.
> 
> ...


My computer teacher at school has the Mike Myers DVD's . Also, where would I go to inquire about an entry level job? I live in a small down, and do not drive. I'm poor lol I cannot afford the cost. So how would I go about finding a local entry level job? I understand the thing with grades. I do not blame anyone but myself; however, I did just get shoved through school after I failed 3rd grade, and kindergarden (sp?). I didn't get the help I probably needed after I begin to fail... Would going to a Tech School put me ahead instead of actually going to a college? Or is it the same thing basically? Thanks for your great answer. I appreciate it greatly. I checked out the BLS site on a Network/System administrator. They said a bachlor, but you can get it with certification or 2-year degree. Does the certification effect your job standing?


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

wwe9112 said:


> My computer teacher at school has the Mike Myers DVD's . Also, where would I go to inquire about an entry level job? I live in a small down, and do not drive. I'm poor lol I cannot afford the cost. So how would I go about finding a local entry level job? I understand the thing with grades. I do not blame anyone but myself; however, I did just get shoved through school after I failed 3rd grade, and kindergarden (sp?). I didn't get the help I probably needed after I begin to fail... Would going to a Tech School put me ahead instead of actually going to a college? Or is it the same thing basically? Thanks for your great answer. I appreciate it greatly. I checked out the BLS site on a Network/System administrator. They said a bachlor, but you can get it with certification or 2-year degree. Does the certification effect your job standing?


If you live in a small town and don't drive, I have bad news for you: jobs are not going to come to you, nor are jobs likely to magically show up in your small town. There's really no way to sugar coat it. If you're serious about making this work, you're probably gonna have to pull yourself up by your bootstraps and get a car and/or move to where the jobs are. If you're poor, get a job delivering pizzas until you can afford a beater car that can get you from point A to point B. You CAN do it if you set your mind to it.

You can get an entry-level IT job just about anywhere. Like I said, places like Best Buy or a local PC repair place is great. However, any company that is large enough to need people to maintain their computer systems would be likely candidates. Look on online job sites (Dice, Monster, CareerBuilder), look in the paper, or show up unannounced and ask if there are positions available. But nothing beats getting an inside track on a job, and you get those by knowing people who are already working in the industry. If you don't know any, meet some. I'm pretty sure Pittsburgh has an AITP chapter.

Yeah, "social promotion" through school doesn't help anyone, and in fact, it does a lot of damage. I am sad to hear that your school system didn't give you the support you needed. Still, I am confident that you can overcome whatever difficulties you have. You seem to be intelligent and well-spoken in your posts.

In my opinion, tech schools don't really give you an advantage over college. Some employers do desire people from tech schools. However, many other employers hold tech schools in low regard, feeling they don't offer as good of an education as college does.

I don't know what BLS is. Again, a college degree does NOT automagically qualify you to become a network administrator (nor would a tech school). Certification is as I described it above: it doesn't qualify you to become an administrator, but it does show an employer that you've passed an exam (or series of exams) that test you on your theoretical knowledge. So certification can help you to look better to an employers. Just keep in mind that neither certification, degrees, nor tech school programs will guarantee that you'll get a job in IT (though they can make you look more attractive than your competition - all the other guys out there looking for entry-level IT work).


----------



## DrSheldonCooper (Mar 16, 2012)

wwe9112 said:


> I thanks you greatly for your help. That's amazing you have been able to get a PhD. is "http://www.wvncc.edu/programs-of-study/computer-information-technology-a.a.s./475" that the I/T one you are talking about? IDK if I'm aloud to post links, but it's relivent. That is the comunity college. Here is the local University Program of studies. What would I go to on it? There's a BIT, and an IT one: Programs of Study
> 
> Thanks for everything.


No problem, Generally whatever you go for get a 4 year degree, Bachelors or Masters, either is good, if you're REALLY serious you can get your PhD if you're willing to spend another 2 years in school, but make that decision before you even think of applying! Online schools can work as long as it isn't a crappy 2 year tech school (Something's better than nothing but a company's going to hire me before you!) right now Comp. Sci. and Comp. Engineering is great, pays well and is highly desired, Security and I/T are also good to go for, with hackers any business wants you to protect them, even Antivirus companies like Norton (They hire felons charged with cyber crimes because they're just that good) I/T will get you anywhere, schools, collages, businesses large and small. Those are my best suggestions, If you take some HTML/JS classes you could make decent money freelance on the side (50-1,000$ a job) but it's not the _best_ thing to master in.


----------



## wwe9112 (May 31, 2009)

BosonMichael said:


> If you live in a small town and don't drive, I have bad news for you: jobs are not going to come to you, nor are jobs likely to magically show up in your small town. There's really no way to sugar coat it. If you're serious about making this work, you're probably gonna have to pull yourself up by your bootstraps and get a car and/or move to where the jobs are. If you're poor, get a job delivering pizzas until you can afford a beater car that can get you from point A to point B. You CAN do it if you set your mind to it.
> 
> You can get an entry-level IT job just about anywhere. Like I said, places like Best Buy or a local PC repair place is great. However, any company that is large enough to need people to maintain their computer systems would be likely candidates. Look on online job sites (Dice, Monster, CareerBuilder), look in the paper, or show up unannounced and ask if there are positions available. But nothing beats getting an inside track on a job, and you get those by knowing people who are already working in the industry. If you don't know any, meet some. I'm pretty sure Pittsburgh has an AITP chapter.
> 
> ...


I understand. One day this week I will go around my area asking if they would accept me as a volunteer to gain experience. There's a local security place not sure if it's for computers or not, but I shall find out lol. Maybe they will hire me. I will check out those sites, too. Every time I find a place though they all want 5+ years of experience . I only have experience from my house I don't think that counts lol .

I appreciate the support. I do my best to speak intelligently. I hate sounding dumb. I'm quite well with grammar, not so much spelling. Anyway, thanks for your awesome support. Also, thanks for shedding so much light in the tunnel. The light is now a 100 watt, prior to this the light was about a 10 water . 



DrSheldonCooper said:


> No problem, Generally whatever you go for get a 4 year degree, Bachelors or Masters, either is good, if you're REALLY serious you can get your PhD if you're willing to spend another 2 years in school, but make that decision before you even think of applying! Online schools can work as long as it isn't a crappy 2 year tech school (Something's better than nothing but a company's going to hire me before you!) right now Comp. Sci. and Comp. Engineering is great, pays well and is highly desired, Security and I/T are also good to go for, with hackers any business wants you to protect them, even Antivirus companies like Norton (They hire felons charged with cyber crimes because they're just that good) I/T will get you anywhere, schools, collages, businesses large and small. Those are my best suggestions, If you take some HTML/JS classes you could make decent money freelance on the side (50-1,000$ a job) but it's not the _best_ thing to master in.


Ok thanks. I appreciate the help. I know some HTML, and CSS that's about it. I use wordpress for my sites and use templates. Right now I am working on learning some html 5 then css 3 and js. 

The community college, I have what's called Edge Credit's from my high school basically it's college classes that when I go to Northern I will not have to retake them again if I got about a 70 on my exam for it. I've gotten 98-100 all but once I got a 75 for basic fundamentals. That was kind of a hard class for me lol. I'm really bad with memorization and it seemed that's everything that class was. Weather it be how many pins, speeds, etc. That was hard. I managed to get though though. I wasn't complaining. I think that's why I appeal more to general desktop stuff. Less to memorize it's more processes from what I've done for the most part except for commands and such which I keep them in a notebook for reference along with programs to use in what situations, etc.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

wwe9112 said:


> I understand. One day this week I will go around my area asking if they would accept me as a volunteer to gain experience. There's a local security place not sure if it's for computers or not, but I shall find out lol. Maybe they will hire me. I will check out those sites, too. Every time I find a place though they all want 5+ years of experience . I only have experience from my house I don't think that counts lol .


Jobs that deal with server or network administration typically require a few years of experience. Jobs that deal with desktop administration will usually require between 0-2 years of experience. Be sure to apply for these positions - after all, if you don't try, you are assured of not getting the job. But don't be surprised if you aren't brought in for an interview if the job description says they're looking for people with experience.

Working with computers at home is certainly a good learning and training experience... but you're right, employers are indeed looking for work experience when they mention "experience" in a job posting. Still, something is better than nothing. The key is to make yourself look attractive to an employer - or at least, more attractive than your competition. 

Be sure to keep us posted! Glad to be of assistance.


----------



## wwe9112 (May 31, 2009)

A few months ago this hot rod shop was made like a few secs from me. They said they would call me back but if they didn't to walk down because they were interested. They needed a website and someone to maintain their computers and what not. It would only be a couple houres a week and like 8 dollars an hour. Should I do it? Does this count as experience?


----------



## DrSheldonCooper (Mar 16, 2012)

I'd take it, a job is a job, money's money, and the more you do now the more you have to add to your application to collage and your job resume.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Any experience is better than no experience. Go for it!


----------



## wwe9112 (May 31, 2009)

Sorry it took so long to reply I've been busy with state-testing Westest . Anyway, lol, they got someone else. In fact, it's the same person that took my spot in Skills USA, and the school website. It's kinda irritating lol. Oh well I guess. Are there any free certification classes online? Like I take a class, and can print the certification or whatever? Random thought I know lol. Thanks.


----------



## DrSheldonCooper (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm sure there's some, I took the CISSP exams when I was 19 and passed with flying colors, paid about 80 bucks for it, well worth it, If you can find some collage credits in Computer Science or I/T of any sort between 80-100 bucks it's well worth it, Or you can start your own business, when I was 15ish I was making about 100-200 bucks a week fixing computers, very rewarding.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

DrSheldonCooper said:


> I'm sure there's some, I took the CISSP exams when I was 19 and passed with flying colors, paid about 80 bucks for it, well worth it, If you can find some collage credits in Computer Science or I/T of any sort between 80-100 bucks it's well worth it, Or you can start your own business, when I was 15ish I was making about 100-200 bucks a week fixing computers, very rewarding.


Eh? The CISSP:

- is a single exam (not "exams")
- costs $500
- does not give you a score if you pass (thus you cannot pass with "flying colors)
- requires 5 years of real-world IT security experience (or 4 years of experience and a degree)


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

wwe9112 said:


> Sorry it took so long to reply I've been busy with state-testing Westest . Anyway, lol, they got someone else. In fact, it's the same person that took my spot in Skills USA, and the school website. It's kinda irritating lol. Oh well I guess. Are there any free certification classes online? Like I take a class, and can print the certification or whatever? Random thought I know lol. Thanks.


None that are recognized by employers or are worth having. 

By all means, learn as much as you can online. If you want a certification that is recognized by employers, get a book. They're not expensive. Study for the exam, then take it. You don't need an expensive class.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Both Sheldon and Michael have offered excellent advice but, I don't know exactly how applicable it may be to you.

With that in mind, I will offer you some suggestions from someone in a more similar situation.

FWIW, I graduated Highschool last year and am currently in community college getting a transfer degree in CS.

My first real advice for you; figure out what works for you. That is, how do you learn best?

Once you figure this out try to trace back topics you are struggling with in school and build up the foundations. You do not need to be an expert in the topic but sufficient enough to be able to apply it when necessary.

secondly, focus on highschool. If you just look at the big picture you quickly get discouraged. Break it into small steps and take it from there.

As for class selection, take as many core classes that transfer to the community college as possible. These will get the basics out of the way and allow you to take more applied classes if you so choose to.

This summer is going to be pretty key for you, from your grade I would imagine you are right around 17(correct?). Start applying places or take an internship ideally somewhere you are interested.

If this does not work out buy an A+ cert book online as suggested above and knock that out. I know many entry level jobs around here require it.

Any money you make save it up and buy a junker car just enough to get around...Just remember, you don't need to do everything at once. You have time although I would advise against taking a break from school or work as you will find it difficult to go back.

Side note, if you want to learn more about web design or programming there are many free resources online if you have the dedication and ambition to put forth the effort. Also, if you are interested most of the Design team staff here will share their experiences with you.


----------

